# Washington meet anyone?



## kimokalihi

Anyone from washington here who knows their stuff when it comes to car audio? 

I've finally got my first 3way setup in my car and I'm running subless probably until next spring or something after I save up money to buy new amps and head unit and an h701 combo. 

Problem is, I'm having problems blending my speakers together and tweaking crossovers and stuff like that to really balance the system out nicely. I don't know, I tweak it a lot and it's frustrating after a while and I think it would help a lot if I had someone who's got more experience show me a thing or two and help me tune my system. 

I don't know anyone else who's into car audio so I started from ground zero and learned everything I know on this forum and ECA for the past 4 years or so. 

I think it would be cool to get a few guys together and check out each other's cars. I'd really like to hear a really good system so I can compare mine to it and see what I'd like to improve and shoot for. I'm sure there's gotta be other's that are in the same position I am right now.

I live near olympia, anybody live around here?


----------



## TheDavel

I live in colorado but will be moving up there in the spring... maybe we can do a meet around that time too!


----------



## morgan18

i live in seattle we should all meet up.


----------



## Miska

Snohomish


----------



## 60ndown

kimokalihi said:


> Anyone from washington here who knows their stuff when it comes to car audio?
> 
> I've finally got my first 3way setup in my car and I'm running subless probably until next spring or something after I save up money to buy new amps and head unit and an h701 combo.
> 
> Problem is, I'm having problems blending my speakers together and tweaking crossovers and stuff like that to really balance the system out nicely. I don't know, I tweak it a lot and it's frustrating after a while and I think it would help a lot if I had someone who's got more experience show me a thing or two and help me tune my system.
> 
> I don't know anyone else who's into car audio so I started from ground zero and learned everything I know on this forum and ECA for the past 4 years or so.
> 
> I think it would be cool to get a few guys together and check out each other's cars. I'd really like to hear a really good system so I can compare mine to it and see what I'd like to improve and shoot for. I'm sure there's gotta be other's that are in the same position I am right now.
> 
> I live near olympia, anybody live around here?


what you using for an x over on your 3 way?

id do this, turn midbass and tweeter off or down a lot, play with midrange settings until it sounds about good, then add a little sparkle with the tweeter and a good lows with the midbass.-done, and from then on only tweak 1 thing at a time and by a little amount. and leave it a week between tweaking so you get to understand what the last tweak did.


----------



## bobditts

TheDavel05 said:


> I live in colorado but will be moving up there in the spring... maybe we can do a meet around that time too!


bastard you cant leave me.


----------



## DonovanM

lol... All I have in my car is a crapload of wiring and deadening. No speakers yet.

I have so much work to do on it... Holding off until the spring sounds good for me. 

Other than that I'm down for a meet.


----------



## BrokenBC

Well I'm down in Portland, but I can swing up that way sometime. Deff in the spring though. I've got all the parts and will be putting my carputer VST DSP'd 3way setup over then next howevermany months. Might take till the spring though since I'm about to start a big build on a friends car, if he come up with cash.

all that to say... I'm in for a spring meet.


----------



## therock482

I live in Tacoma and would be very interested in getting together. 

Jake


----------



## kimokalihi

Sounds like we already got a few people interested. That's good to hear! 

I'm fine with waiting until spring or even summer lol. I'd like to meet now just to listen to some good systems and stuff but I'm fine with the wait. Hopefully I'll be able to buy an H701 combo, couple amps(PDX?)and an alpine head unit that has fullspeed ipod controls. Also get my subs in. I'm not planning this stuff until it warms up. Also give me some time to save up cash.

I happen to be saving cash in hopes of someday buying a house. I figure within 2.5-5 years I will have 30 grand saved up if I save half my money for a down payment. That's my goal anyways. 

I'm running all the stuff in my signature except the subs because the enclosures aren't finished. If you're planning on trying to run a 4way off the 880prs(3way head unit)you may want to think twice. It's doable and I did it but it's a pain in the ass. You have to use some of the crossovers on your amp or passives to accomplish this and it's just no fun to try to tune it with active and passive. 

What I don't understand is why the stupid 880 doesn't have bandpass on all the crossovers or at least the mids and lows. I'm currently just running tweeters, mids and midbass and there's no high pass for the "low" outputs so I have to use the highpass on the amp to make sure the really low frequencies don't beat up my speakers.


----------



## BrokenBC

I've got a laptop, a mobile pre, an ECM8000 and TrueRTA too if somebody at the meet wants to RTA their setup. I'm also trying to figure out how to use speaker workshop so I can see impulse response and resonance waterfalls. I'm excited to get my system in, thats for sure.


----------



## kimokalihi

That sounds pretty cool. I've never used an RTA before. Definately bring it along. Wonder where we would meet? Somebody's place or a public place?


----------



## therock482

Sounds cool. I'd like to hear some feedback on what people think about how my set-up sounds. I just put in a PDX 4.150 last weekend running my Seas G18 and Seas neo tweets and man-o-man I can't believe how nice it sonds.


----------



## seagrasser

I'd be up for a meet. Would love to see some other systems in the area.

Let me know the time and place.

J


----------



## BrokenBC

Well, I don't think it should be at somebodies house. loud music may make the neighbors mad. I wouldn't mind setting something up with a local shop but like I said... I'm down in portland, OR. seams like everybody is up in WA. Maybe a park in olympia area? I'm not too familiar with WA.


----------



## kimokalihi

Well, olympia sounds great to me! Haha, It's only 20 minutes from where I live. 

There's tumwater falls and several other parks around here. I don't frequent any of them at all so I don't know them very well except tumwater falls park. I know my girlfriend knows of others I'm sure and my mom would too.

Everyone is opting for the spring or maybe even summer get together. When it's warm out. So I'm thinking I'll just start up a new thread in the spring time and see what people think then. 

Maybe with some luck I'll have an H701 by then. A new ipod full of lossless music to get rid of CDs once and for all, and some new PDX amps? *Drools thiking about it*

For now I'm saving my money and christmas is coming too, time for me to think about other people and what things they would enjoy having. Darn it! 

I always feel super guilty about buying myself things around christmas time.


----------



## DonovanM

Olympia is a bit of a drive for us up in the civilized parts of WA D) but I'd be willing to go.

Too bad this wasn't a year ago, I was living in Olympia and had an actual stereo in my car 

And as for Christmas... I've been a broke college kid for the entirety of my adult life so noone expects and spectacular gifts from me. All the better, leaves more money for my carPC and install materials


----------



## TheDavel

Trying to keep this thread alive... I just moved up from Colorado... I am living near Spokane but would make a drive with in about a 5hr radius to meet up... anyone consider something like Ellensburgh. Seems pretty centra or maybe Wenatchee? Lets do this!!! I would host on at my place but I doubt I would have any attendees... I am probably the most out of the way


----------



## TheDavel

That's be sweet BOB


----------



## TheDavel

At least for August this is shaping up to be a huge meet... so far I have

1. ME (Colorado)
2. BOBDITTS (Colorado)
3.
4.
5.



Come on Washington folks lets get something going!
I would like to do something a bit sooner... maybe April or May??? I will host a BBQ Food and Drinks on me if you are willing to make the drive? I am iright outside of Spokane


----------



## MrLister

I'm in Vancouver but I'd come down. I can't do anything before May 15th though and can do pretty much anything after that


----------



## unpredictableacts

TheDavel05 said:


> 1. ME (Colorado)
> 2. BOBDITTS (Colorado)
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.


That is going to be HUGE! SQL vs Gentle whisper low end.


----------



## TheDavel

unpredictableacts said:


> That is going to be HUGE! SQL vs Gentle whisper low end.


You should come too!


----------



## unpredictableacts

TheDavel05 said:


> You should come too!


LOL quite the drive, and as of now I am one busy man. 


Beware of Diyma's _Gentle Whisper_of lowend!


----------



## alius123

I live in Spokane, and my friend in Pullman, we could probably make it up. I will be gone though till the 6th of August. It's nice to actually see something here in Washington for a change


----------



## alius123

let me re-iterate, I will be gone from May 30th to Aug 6th, haha. Please make it sometime before or slightly after  I would love to go!


----------



## TheDavel

To bad you will be gone for so long... I would like to have an audio meet soon... I am sure when BOBDITTS comes out this August if your around we could just do a small local meet


----------



## BillPleasant

I'm in Seattle!! As long as it ain't on a Sunday, I'm good!


----------



## OldOneEye

I've been wanting to meet up. Outside of Bill, I haven't met too many guys up here (besides coworkers when i was at Cardomain).

Juan


----------



## TheDavel

location and plan seems like the next order of business... as I suggested before a good halfway point would be ellensburg and I have a pretty open schedule as far as weekends go


----------



## alius123

Ellensburg, is alright for me. I think the best thing is for you to put a date down that is most convenient for you, then we can work it out from there.


----------



## BillPleasant

Ellensburg???? That a joke? And me without my cowboy hat....


One place I've gone to for a couple of Nissan meets is Golden Gardens park in Seattle. Nice parking lots, BBQ shelters, good "scenery" (if you feel me )

I can inquire with the Parks department about reservations if we can nail down a date.


----------



## TheDavel

only real reason for the suggestion is that it is central and it seems a bit more fair to have everyone meet in the middle... this way every one losses and wins at the same time.


----------



## OldOneEye

BillPleasant said:


> Ellensburg???? That a joke? And me without my cowboy hat....
> 
> 
> One place I've gone to for a couple of Nissan meets is Golden Gardens park in Seattle. Nice parking lots, BBQ shelters, good "scenery" (if you feel me )
> 
> I can inquire with the Parks department about reservations if we can nail down a date.


Yup, great place to meet. There are a few other places locally (the In and Out in Issaquah isn't so bad).

Juan


----------



## kimokalihi

I'm diggin the august idea. Unless it's on a wednesday or thursday I'd probably have to take the day off. I work nights and so I'd probably have to get up early and I don't want to be up all day and then work all night. 

I live south of olympia so if it's in eastern washington...you can probably count me out. 

My car basically needs to be redone and I have an H701 combo coming to me from another member but I still need tweeters, midranges, unless I use my CDT 3", and I'd like to take another look at my doors and see if I can find an 8" midbass I can somehow work in there. Then I need to install my subs in the rear walls. I'd also like to get a couple pdx 4 channels to run this whole mess but that means I gotta come up with money...Trying to fix a car to sell it and then maybe I can use that money to buy some of this stuff.

But yeah, I vote august. I also vote western washington. Majority rules though, of course so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## TheDavel

I don't care where we meet... just that there is a meet... I am pretty positive that everybody's car is a work in progress know matter how many times you say that it is complete/finished... I guess I could wait till August.


----------



## alius123

bump...don't want the thread to get out of sight, out of mind  

I just need the balls to start fiberglassing. First time and even though in theory it looks possible, Im sure its a nightmare for a noobie.


----------



## OldOneEye

August is a bit late. At that point, the summer is almost done, the long days are starting to get shorter. If guys locally want to meet in Seattle, even if its at a Dick's burger for lunch on a weekend and to see what each of us has planned, that might be a better idea... the sooner the better.

Juan


----------



## alius123

I think if we are going to get this going, we need to put a poll up of which month people would rather have it, then where...otherwise we will have an unorganized mess of we should have this time and that time and here and there.


----------



## kimokalihi

Alright well if you guys want to meet up earlier and it's close enough for me I'm down. You can have a listen to my car the way it is but I'm not promising anything special lol. It gets me by I suppose.


----------



## TheDavel

Fiberglassing is super easy... I could help for sure


----------



## alius123

Thanks, all the help is appreciated  BillPleasant if you could ask about reservations that would be great. Sounds like a great place. A nice place would make it more fun in my opinion. I’m thinking mid May, possibly after the 15th for MrLister. April is coming almost too quickly and it seems not everyone wants to wait too long. People chime in so we can get this started  

Can I assume that from this thread the following would be attending? 
1.	TheDavel05
2.	bobditts
3.	MrLister
4.	BillPleasant
5.	OldOneEye
6.	Kimokalihi
7.	Alius123	
8.	Daniel IX


----------



## TheDavel

Nope bob is coming... he has no say in this... May 15 or later sounds good to me... I should have some new stuff in the car by then.


----------



## TheDavel

yeah! sorry for jocking your style bob... I just wish I could have afforded the XL butt plugs like you... you know the glow in the dark ones?


----------



## therock482

I lost track of this thread, but I'm back on it. I would love to meet in Seattle or Ellensburg. I currently live in Tacoma but I can make a 2 hr drive east. Lets vote on a month to do this.

Jake


----------



## AWC

Puyallup, right next to Tacoma. What kind of 3-ways? There is Northwest Audio in Olympia and they have the Accuset tuning system for Morel's. I've never dealt with them but I don't trust anyone anymore. I am a newbie and do EVERYTHING myself and your post reminds me of me. I bought all of the very best stuff so that I could take a minimalist apporach so that I could do all of the install myself. I cry myself to sleep sometimes but it is working out great.


----------



## TheDavel

How about May? Weekend of the 17th?


----------



## AWC

Are there really gonna be butt-plugs involved? I have mine set to vibrate with the bass.


----------



## Suneet

Seattle would be good.. I live in downtown..


----------



## alius123

Sounds fine to me again. We just need a date that people will agree on...noone seems to conclude on anything or actually voice yes or no. Maybes dont work


----------



## therock482

In an effort to try and keep this idea alive I will throw a date and location in the mix and see what happens.

Lets vote yes or no for Saturday June 21st at the Northgate Mall just north of Seattle.

Hope this might work.

Jake


----------



## TheDavel

I am cool with whatever.


----------



## owdi

I'm local, but my car has everything stock except the HU right now. If I can install some of my equipment by 6/17 I'll show up.

Dan


----------



## egoaudio

alius123 said:


> Thanks, all the help is appreciated  BillPleasant if you could ask about reservations that would be great. Sounds like a great place. A nice place would make it more fun in my opinion. I’m thinking mid May, possibly after the 15th for MrLister. April is coming almost too quickly and it seems not everyone wants to wait too long. People chime in so we can get this started
> 
> Can I assume that from this thread the following would be attending?
> 1.	TheDavel05
> 2.	bobditts
> 3.	MrLister
> 4.	BillPleasant
> 5.	OldOneEye
> 6.	Kimokalihi
> 7.	Alius123
> 8.	Daniel IX





therock482 said:


> In an effort to try and keep this idea alive I will throw a date and location in the mix and see what happens.
> 
> Lets vote yes or no for Saturday June 21st at the Northgate Mall just north of Seattle.
> 
> Hope this might work.
> 
> Jake



Count me in. I'm in Everett now. This will be kinda cool. never realized how many of us are actually close geographically. 

Erik


----------



## TheDavel

So is the 21st of June the date? I would love to meet but due to some work related training am not sure I can make that but don't count me out...


----------



## kimokalihi

Unfortunately I have wednesdays and thursdays off so I don't think I can make a saturday meet almost 2 hours away. I have to leave my place at 7pm to go to work so I'd have to leave the meet at like 4 to be safe. 4 happens to be about the time I wake up most days...lol. I could wake up earlier for this but Seattle, Saturday, can't do it, sorry.


----------



## BrokenBC

My vote is against June 21st... its my daughters 1st Bday party so I wouldn't be able to make it.

I say we do it August 16th... then bob can be there and it gives us all a few months to "get our car done" and to "get that day off work"

I'm from portland so I don't know the area up there well, wherever we choose though needs to be cool with loud noises.

August 16th 2008 Washington DIYMA meet
1.BrokenBC
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## morgan18

count me in for either June 21st or August 16th.


----------



## TheDavel

Sure


----------



## egoaudio

Count me in for either of the dates that are being talked about.


----------



## TheDavel

I think I have given up


----------



## TheDavel

Nope... I would even host something local to the spokane area if anyone on the eastside is interested... **** everyone in this town seems to be clueless and only care about impressing the people around them.


----------



## AWC

jeez, just have two seperate meetings. it would be o.k. if one person went to two meetings (all the non-washingtonians are laughing at us) sooo there.


----------



## TheDavel

How about a meet this weekend in Spokane or at my place in Medical lake? I have a couple cases of cold adult beverages and could grill up some white trash style dogs... any interest?


----------



## TheDavel

A meet anyone?


----------



## AWC

TheDavel05 said:


> A meet anyone?


anybody got any groovy plans for the 4th?


----------



## TheDavel

I am open to something, prefer something central due to gsd prices... like ellensburg... its about 2.5 hrs drive each way for me and about 1.5 from seattle


----------



## AWC

any good camping areas around there? me and the GF are always looking for camping sites. Ellensburg is 120 miles from the house which is close enough to do but far enough to justify some recreation. must have water


----------



## TheDavel

Lake easton is "near" there or atleast on your way it is very nice... there are actually quite a few places to camp around there... it kind of depends on what type of camping you like to do... I am sure you like to find your own spot and are not really into the KOA thing


----------



## TheDavel

I could use some tuning help pretty bad so I want a meet and I just need to get to know the locals here... my ears are not quite what they use to be...


----------



## AWC

TheDavel05 said:


> I could use some tuning help pretty bad so I want a meet and I just need to get to know the locals here... my ears are not quite what they use to be...


what deck do you have? I am no real help tuning (yet) but other than software (which can be had free) we could whip up an RTA in nothing flat with all of my music recording gear. It would be a process but I am always happy to help a brutha out as well as help figuring this stuff out. plus it would be a great learning experience.


----------



## TheDavel

W205/H701 typical DIYMA setup... I haven't really even started tuning... just T/A'd and set crossovers/slopes that is about it...


----------



## iskone

I'm down for some typr of meet, I'd perfer the Seattle area, LOL Tacoma actually. I'm hoping to traveling though, of course.

I have a lot of tuning to do as well.


----------



## Guest

I'll be keeping tuned


----------



## iskone

iskone said:


> I'm down for some typr of meet, I'd perfer the Seattle area, LOL Tacoma actually. I'm hoping to traveling though, of course.
> 
> I have a lot of tuning to do as well.


Man, I gotta but a new keyboard...

Anyway I'm up for meeting some time or August.


----------



## AWC

iskone said:


> Man, I gotta but a new keyboard...
> 
> Anyway I'm up for meeting some time or August.


hey I said I might be the wrong guy for help tuning but if you still want a reference to listen to, imprint isn't bad. let me know, I'm here.


----------



## TheDavel

Great turnout this past weekend thanks to all that attended, Mike I really loved the honda a little more deadening and you would have an amazing car... Ryan if you need any help on the HAT's in you dash, I will help. James thanks a million my car has never sounded better you have a mighty fine ear!





This post is fake and could have been real if we just had a meet.


----------



## AWC

what did I miss?


----------



## TheDavel

TheDavel05 said:


> This post is fake and could have been real if we just had a meet.


Nothing just trying to stir the post... want to have a meet?


----------



## AWC

that's funny. let's camp. that way we're not tied down to a city, we can listen REAL loud, our girlfriends will have people to talk to while we space out and consider the options. I say camp...then group sex.


----------



## TheDavel

Sounds great... camp, loud music and group sex! How about bumping lake? lake easton? Something like that work for people?


----------



## alius123

haha...i got scared there for a sec. ill be back in the states tomorrow, then i need to get into business with my car  so someone say a campout?


----------



## AWC

yeah but only if yer chick is hot


----------



## TheDavel

I think I am about done with DIYMA but would still like to attend meets if we ever have any... I keep checking this to see if any pop up


----------



## AWC

why are you done with DIYMA?

Don't worry, unless someone lives in Washington, they won't think to look here. So what's up? The Man got you down?


----------



## TheDavel

Things are decent here at DIYMA but I have realized that there is more theory and opinion here and I am not gaining much here... maybe I have reached my car audio knowledge peak... not saying that I know everything but I know just about as much as I want to... the rest of which can not be achieved by the search button or discussion... it will all be learned via trial and error. I am a great installer, probably one of the better on the site (not trying to toot my own horn) and I like to see new inovative things in installs, I have not seen much lately that has even been slightly impressive. I think about the only thing I have to offer this site nowadays is useless off-topic stuff. If I had the time and inclination I could own the tutorials/fabrication but I am not a big picture taker and do not care to type up instructions for every step along the way... I think what I am getting at is that I am not providing much value here and I am not getting much out of the site... ot and fs is about all I use these days... not enought to make me feel like I belong anymore.


----------



## AWC

TheDavel05 said:


> Things are decent here at DIYMA but I have realized that there is more theory and opinion here and I am not gaining much here... maybe I have reached my car audio knowledge peak... not saying that I know everything but I know just about as much as I want to... the rest of which can not be achieved by the search button or discussion... it will all be learned via trial and error. I am a great installer, probably one of the better on the site (not trying to toot my own horn) and I like to see new inovative things in installs, I have not seen much lately that has even been slightly impressive. I think about the only thing I have to offer this site nowadays is useless off-topic stuff. If I had the time and inclination I could own the tutorials/fabrication but I am not a big picture taker and do not care to type up instructions for every step along the way... I think what I am getting at is that I am not providing much value here and I am not getting much out of the site... ot and fs is about all I use these days... not enought to make me feel like I belong anymore.



well, I suck at installation....and most everything else car audio related, but I'm wicked funny That's why DIYMA won't let me leave. I'll PM you my e-mail. If this meet ever happens I'll e-mail to make sure you get the invite.


Really made no sense....PM me your e-mail and I'll make sure you get the invite..how the hell am I gonna make sure of **** with you having my e-mail.


----------



## TheDavel

I am excited, I get my car back tommorrow! Bobditts sent me all the focal discs for my b-day and a new IASCA disc! I cant wait to see how they actually sound on a proper system... the reason this is being posted here is because I am meeting my car again or something...


----------



## kimokalihi

You should totally copy all of those and then send them to me lol. If I ever get my car done I'm down for a meet. Not sure if I'll ever get anything done though. I have too many projects going on. Right now I'm trying to get a motor in my subaru for snowboarding season. All would be well with that if I could only locate some damn springs for the suspension.

Maybe you could give me an idea on how to mount amps inside the walls of a car? I can't come up with anything and it's holding my install back. I cut out MDF boards that fit inside the walls but I'm not sure how to bolt the MDF into the car. I can't bolt it to the wall or it'll poke through the outside. Plus I'm worried it'll get moisture in it and the MDF will expand.


----------



## TheDavel

kimokalihi said:


> You should totally copy all of those and then send them to me lol. If I ever get my car done I'm down for a meet. Not sure if I'll ever get anything done though. I have too many projects going on. Right now I'm trying to get a motor in my subaru for snowboarding season. All would be well with that if I could only locate some damn springs for the suspension.
> 
> Maybe you could give me an idea on how to mount amps inside the walls of a car? I can't come up with anything and it's holding my install back. I cut out MDF boards that fit inside the walls but I'm not sure how to bolt the MDF into the car. I can't bolt it to the wall or it'll poke through the outside. Plus I'm worried it'll get moisture in it and the MDF will expand.


I would gladly burn copies of all the stuff and *distrubute it at a meet *to all that attend- well everyone that is a car audio fan probably not your girl friends- i guess it depends on how they look- Offering this stuff for free and making people pick this stuff up in person is just my way of trying to get us together...

I would love to help you with your Subie- I love them and have just a little experience with them...


----------



## iskone

I'm still up for some sort of meet. I just traded in my truck and have'nt begun any work on my GTI though.


----------



## TheDavel

My truck is nothing to look at anymore but I would still like to meet up...


----------



## RidnClean

i would like to meet up also

hoping to have my system finished in the next 2 weeks


----------



## AWC

I live in Puyallup. I have 3 extra beds (nice but not put together), no beer cuz I don't drink but have my own preferences. A nice grill with some skill. I already asked the girlfriend and she said "bring it". I'll hide the valuables


----------



## kimokalihi

AWC said:


> I live in Puyallup. I have 3 extra beds (nice but not put together), no beer cuz I don't drink but have my own preferences. A nice grill with some skill. I already asked the girlfriend and she said "bring it". I'll hide the valuables


Nice. Puyallup is not too far from here. An hour or so coming from south of olympia. 



> I would love to help you with your Subie- I love them and have just a little experience with them...


I don't know if I need help with my subaru yet but I just need someone to give me an idea of how to mount the amps inside the walls of my Chevy Metro.


----------



## AWC

kimokalihi said:


> Nice. Puyallup is not too far from here. An hour or so coming from south of olympia.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I need help with my subaru yet but I just need someone to give me an idea of how to mount the amps inside the walls of my Chevy Metro.


Olympia is a great place to hang out. I kayak the sound there quite often. I wish I were a better idea haver for you but I'm an inch shy of retarded. On a side note, I got laid this morning. 0500 in the morning. It'll be a fine day.


----------



## radattack

hey AWC since you live puyallup you want to meet up sometime I am from the seattle area.


----------



## AWC

radattack said:


> hey AWC since you live puyallup you want to meet up sometime I am from the seattle area.


that's the plan, stan. who are you? what are you running? Kinda funny how we identify ourselves by our system.


----------



## TheDavel

Hmmm... I may have to bandwagon his meet... if you guys have one post it and I will try to make it


----------



## AWC

TheDavel05 said:


> Hmmm... I may have to bandwagon his meet... if you guys have one post it and I will try to make it


Dave's always welcome. I actually have some spare gear we should auction off for gas money to help this stuff along.


----------



## radattack

I used to go by the name morgan18 but I forgot the password and the email it was under got messed up. Anyways as of right now its drz, w18x, diyma subs, rf27f tweeters, dls amps. So let me know if you want to meet up. I am up for anything or meeting up anywhere.


----------



## kimokalihi

I'm still down but all I have is 6.5" midbasses installed in my doors. That's all I've been listening to all year. I'm working on my 10" image dynamics sub enclosure in the hatch though. It's out of the car now and needs to have some more fiberglass added to it. So far it has been wrapped with some stretchy fabric and had 2 coats of resin on it. Looks good so far.


----------



## TheDavel

AWC said:


> Dave's always welcome. I actually have some spare gear we should auction off for gas money to help this stuff along.


seconded-I have a lot of gear that I'd get rid of to finance my drive- probably going to be about $150 round trip with out food...


----------



## TheDavel

Did this thread die again?


----------



## alius123

I don't think this will ever happen. I have given up


----------



## AWC

TheDavel05 said:


> seconded-I have a lot of gear that I'd get rid of to finance my drive- probably going to be about $150 round trip with out food...


I'll certainly feed you. Beer and bbq if my heritage serves. Hell, what do you have, there's almost always something worth buying


----------



## TheDavel

I don't really think I could charge you for anything. Even though we have not me I like you and the way you carry yourself around here- If you ever needed anything that I was getting rid of and didn't need to make $$$ from I would just hook you up-


I have so much crap but I don't have any idea what to get rid of-


----------



## iskone

I'm up for pullyup(sp?) area for sure, its about an hour away. By the time this happens I might actually have something installed, LOL.


----------



## AWC

TheDavel05 said:


> I don't really think I could charge you for anything. Even though we have not me I like you and the way you carry yourself around here- If you ever needed anything that I was getting rid of and didn't need to make $$$ from I would just hook you up-
> 
> 
> I have so much crap but I don't have any idea what to get rid of-


well thanks and all but that won't feed the beast. people keep wanting to get their **** installed before coming...how 'bout y'all just come and help me with my rear-deck?


----------



## TheDavel

I would love to help with a build of any sort- It would be nice just to meet and get some new ears on my stuff- My stage seems to be creaping towards my lap and my ears are not allowing me to figure out how to put that ***** back in its palce-


----------



## kimokalihi

TheDavel05 said:


> I would love to help with a build of any sort- It would be nice just to meet and get some new ears on my stuff- My stage seems to be creaping towards my lap and my ears are not allowing me to figure out how to put that ***** back in its palce-


I like this guy. He is willing to drive all the way across the state and I don't even want to drive more than an hour and a half lol. You inspire me to get my ass in gear and finish my sub box.


----------



## iskone

Well, I can bring beer. Right now I'm mostly drinking red ales but I'll take requests.


----------



## CheshRcat

I'm another Washington guy -- near Tacoma. I'm no expert at any of this stuff, but I purposely break what I have so there's an excuse to fix it...so I'm on my way! I'd really like to see what others have done with their systems, even if it makes mine look ghetto.

I have pretty picky ears, so I'm curious to see tuning outside of Imprint since that's bested all my manual attempts so far, though it's still not quite where I want my system to be.

Give me enough notice, and I'll even brew 5 or 10 gallons of beer and/or soda as my contribution.


----------



## radattack

So lets get this thing going. I am going to be switching out my crap pretty soon. So if anyone wants to meet up lets get this thing going.


----------



## AWC

I like red ales but prefer IPA's. I rarely drink but am willing to practice. You all know very well we are gonna run out of weather soon. Either hurry and do this within a few weeks or we're working on spring time. I can do just about any (every other) weekend. This is a non-custodial weekend. Next weekend is bad but this coming one, good. Then bad. Then good. So let's go. Anybody with a long drive or too much to drink has a place to crash.


----------



## iskone

I could do this weekend but only if people want to spend time helping my install, LOL. I should have all of my stuff in finally, W505, dash kit, harness, RS225's, subs, baterry, I may need to buy some more power cable.

two weekends from now would be perfect for me though.


----------



## kimokalihi

Oh ****, I may not make it if it's on a weekend. I have wednesday thursday off and I start work at 8pm so I probably won't be going.


----------



## TheDavel

iskone said:


> I could do this weekend but only if people want to spend time helping my install, LOL. I should have all of my stuff in finally, W505, dash kit, harness, RS225's, subs, baterry, I may need to buy some more power cable.
> 
> two weekends from now would be perfect for me though.


Let me know what color/size and legnth you need and if there is a meet and I have what you are looking for I could bring it free of charge-

I am willing to try and come whenever-

AWC- I still owe you an e-mail which I am working on- I am trying to dig up old threads for you... I have been working in excess of 13 hour days that are packed so full I barely have time to read stuff let alone get a worthy response back to you... but I will-


----------



## Jeremy M

i'm over here in Yakima....i dind't read through this whole thread but read this last page and if u can give me enough notice, i'm willing to help aswell.


----------



## zero niner

I just found this thread, I'm in Seattle and although currently have nothing installed I am willing to just come out and meet up with some peeps. I'm away next weekend but am willing to drive to meet up with other diyers, system or no system installed. Any you can use my ears although they're really only good to keep my Oakley's from falling off 

Rob


----------



## OldOneEye

Rob,
Where are you at. PNW is a pretty big area.

Juan


----------



## zero niner

OldOneEye said:


> Rob,
> Where are you at. PNW is a pretty big area.
> 
> Juan


I'm in Seattle, U District...

Rob


----------



## CheshRcat

Does anybody have access to a workshop or large garage where we could spend a saturday or sunday? Hell, even a large empty mini-storage are would work.

I propose that we first find a place where we can work indoors (we can show off cars outside, but if we tear something apart this time of year we need to be under cover). Once that's done, we'll set a date and see who can make it. We can quickly get a list of projects people want help with, then vote on one or two to actually work on.

I can bring a variety of tools, and I'm sure others can as well. Hopefully amongst all of us, we can find a good place to swap gear, show off projects, and do an install or two.


----------



## iskone

My place is out when it comes to cover, **** I use a spare bedroom as a wood shop and have a carport..... with a car on jack stands, LOL. So I work outdoors, it sucks.

I just finish building my "test" enclosure and will be installing my HU, amps, speakers, 701, and wiring in the coming days. By the time we meet I'll be done with the "test install". I'll help out with any other projects. I could use ideas about my final sub install too.


----------



## iskone

TheDavel05 said:


> Let me know what color/size and legnth you need and if there is a meet and I have what you are looking for I could bring it free of charge-


Wow, thanks. I already ordered the extra "just in cae" cable so I'll be good.


----------



## theRESONANCE

I'd totally be down for one of these.


----------



## RidnClean

bump, lets make somethin happen WA


----------



## CheshRcat

We just need a place to hold it -- preferably somewhere heated and out of the weather! If we can find a place, I'll help get the thing organized.


----------



## TheDavel

Public parking garages work well... we would meet at Dave and Busters in CO from time to time.


----------



## AWC

I'm here. ridnclean is close, hows your ride Rid?

I dunno. I offer meat and warmth.


----------



## CheshRcat

How's everybody's work schedule look around Thanksgiving? The Friday or Saturday after might be a good time if not too many are traveling...

Maybe if we set a date, the venue will follow.


----------



## elvisjer

IM IN! w00t w00t, im in Texas thanksgiving weekend sadly  i'd love to meet up with everyone! My car may not be finished but i would LOVE to hear what i may someday strive to achieve in your rides


----------



## joshhoyt

this would be fun! i think we should go back to the olympia idea from the 1st page  thats where i reside anyway...


----------



## elvisjer

But Seattle is so much cooler....and more fun....and close


----------



## AWC

I'm right beween you both, I'm the middle bowl of pooridge.


----------



## TheDavel

And I am in Spokane- let see split the difference and you get Ellensburgh... how about a North Bend meet?


----------



## AWC

I'll do it. When?


----------



## elvisjer

Preferablly King County for me...northbend works! If there is any snow between Seattle and the destination there is NO way my cruiser can make it.


----------



## Jeremy M

north bend would be perfect....just lemme know.


----------



## radattack

lets do it how about friday, sat, sun, mon, tues, wed, thurs any of days work for you guys? I'm down even for tomorrow lol.


----------



## TheDavel

I will be in the area friday and sunday- although not in my car and my wife would probably divorce me if I f'd up our little weekend getaway by going to a meet.


----------



## elvisjer

wow this soon? I dont know how many could make that! This weekend personally isnt good for me, my girlfriend is in town


----------



## TheDavel

Well has come... I think I am going to get myself banned here soon guys... might try to do it creatively though... I will continue to keep up on this thread


----------



## AWC

good luck. best to go out in flames than to fade away.


----------



## TheDavel

Classic Bobditts strategy right there!!!


----------



## CheshRcat

Anybody local interested in an O-Scope? I have a Tektronix 475 I'll get rid of for $75 -- keep reading, though...it works, but there are a couple issues. I don't want to deal with shipping, so I'm offering it to you guys near me...we can meet up somewhere if anybody is interested, or I'll bring it to a local meet if we can work out a time and place.

Channel A works fine (tested using a known-good scope), but the Vertical position know is broken off. It can be controlled using a small flat-head screwdriver, or you can epoxy or solder the knob back on (I have the broke piece). 

Channel B doesn't work. It may be that the vert pos pot is bad so you can't see the trace on screen...the trace location knob will show a line, but the vert pos control will only move it a very small amount...or it may be a deeper problem. There are lots of parts available on ebay, you can also bring it to Glen at Electronic Dimensions and he can either help or refer you to somebody who can. It doesn't come with a probe, but you can ebay one for $20 or get one from Glen at Electronic Dimensions for $50. I'll bring one along to show you it's working.

I was going to fix it up, but I have too many projects higher on the priority list. I also have a 3-month old, so I don't have much time for any project. I hope somebody can get use out of this...I hate to see it collecting dust.

I was going to


----------



## CheshRcat

This thing is taking up too much space on my bench -- I'll do $50 if you buy me a beer and give me demo of your install or some tips on mine ;-)


----------



## TheDavel

I'd still like to meet but keep getting banned here so it is hard for me to post and keep up with this thread now, awesome!


----------



## radattack

anybody want to meet up this week I live in the seattle area. I just want to listen to some other cars I am tired of mine.


----------



## CheshRcat

I'll be in Seattle today (tuesday) and either thursday of friday. I work downtown -- you're welcome to stop by after 5pm and check out my install. Nothing mind-blowing, and not complete, but you're welcome to give me some feedback on what I've put together. I can also meet up somewhere after work -- if we make it Friday, maybe we could meet somewhere between Seattle and Tacoma and get a few more people to show. We can talk about how to organize something a bit larger with room and tools to get some work done.


----------



## BillPleasant

I am usually free to hit something like this now that I've recovered from the trip to USAC Finals. I's love to see what everyone else is doing if we can just nail down a location....damned weather! I'd host, but I only have space for 2-3 cars and little street parking.


----------



## radattack

I would love to hear your system I bet it sounds damn good.


----------



## TheDavel

Anyone up for a spring meet?


----------



## AWC

I have room for maybe 20 cars in my driveway


----------



## TheDavel

Lets go for another year just talking about a meet!


----------



## AWC

we can complain about it every year on the same day


----------



## DonovanM

My install is just counting down to be finished... almost there... would love some help tuning it because I'm useless at that sort of thing


----------



## AWC

I can't help much but I'll get drunk and watch you fuq it up.


----------



## DonovanM

AWC said:


> I can't help much but I'll get drunk and watch you fuq it up.


Don't get too drunk or I'll steal all of your Sinfonis


----------



## radattack

well I have a rta combo if it matters we can all play around with I would love to hear your guys cars I am getting super tired of mine I can't even compare it to anything since its the only car that I heard with an aftermarket stereo how lame.


----------



## markland556

Ya, I really think we should get a meet going sometime in the future. Im in an apartment with no place to install anything so its been slow for me. Im working on putting the cash away for a new amp and some decent speakers.
But I would love to meet up and check out other peoples cars.


----------



## markland556

Grr! Why does it keep double posting!! I hate the internets!


----------



## DonovanM

Line forms in the rear to hear my sweatshirt-mounted Seas mids


----------



## markland556

DonovanM said:


> Line forms in the rear to hear my sweatshirt-mounted Seas mids


HAHA, sounds very interesting. Im sure everyone is lining up to have you do the same to their car right?


----------



## DonovanM

markland556 said:


> HAHA, sounds very interesting. Im sure everyone is lining up to have you do the same to their car right?


Yes, and it's a very complicated procedure which I have perfected through many years of practice.


----------



## markland556

Hmm, might have to see this. Ill steal your secrets! Just got to find out what kind of sweatshirts... Ill make millions! HAHA


----------



## TheDavel

and here we are


----------



## gotstuff

I live in Kent. I can help you, you will need to travel to my location. I have the o-scope, Audio Control RTA, tone generator, all the needed disc to test your system.
contact me back. Do plan on no less then two hours and up to ? depending on your system.


----------



## erknjerk

Bump for some PNW love.


----------



## brocken

I'm surprised there aren't regular Seattle/NW events. 
It would be nice to have a local event and meet some local DIYers.


----------



## erknjerk

It would be nice to meet and learn from the pros.


----------



## TheDavel

anyone up for a Spokane meet since Seattle looks like is never going to happen?


----------



## AWC

I'll be in Sol duc this weekend. I have a cabin and all the hot springs you can stand. Let me know, Dave, you should come visit.


----------



## danno14

AWC said:


> I'll be in Sol duc this weekend. I have a cabin and all the hot springs you can stand. Let me know, Dave, you should come visit.


Damn great memories from Sol Duc! Even the smell gives a fond recollection. 
(Ex-wife was born in PA)


----------



## sqcomp

Let me know how I can help this. We had the IASCA show in Vancouver, WA and it turned out well. Doesn't USAC use term pro?


----------



## erknjerk

I work weekends so it makes it tough for me. Unless mornings work you guys.


----------



## RidnClean

there is quite a few shows comin up here in the northwest, ill try to gather a list, but a few in Spokane, Eugune, Kent, and Centralia.


----------



## erknjerk

Kent is sounding good right now.


----------



## iskone

When is the show in Kent? I'm gonna be out there on the 9th or 10th anyway.

Ridnclean, did you sell that OZ Power 12? Just curious, I noticed after I clued you in on the BNIB 12 on the net it was gone a few days later... Swoop it up? lol


----------



## TheDavel

RidnClean said:


> there is quite a few shows comin up here in the northwest, ill try to gather a list, but a few in Spokane, Eugune, Kent, and Centralia.


Spokane eh? details?


----------



## wrcrs24

RidnClean said:


> there is quite a few shows comin up here in the northwest, ill try to gather a list, but a few in Spokane, Eugune, Kent, and Centralia.


Centralia would be close for me.


----------



## ALL4SQ

The two shows I have left to attend this season are:

08/21/11 IASCA Western Canadian Finals at SoundsGood Auto. 
Not on the IASCA Event schedule that I can see. 

09/04/11 USACi SQ and SPL at Pacific Raceways in Kent Washington. 
Link: United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) - Scheduled Events

I check the IASCA, USACi and MECA event schedules weekly.


----------



## gjmallory

All4sq...you just freakin made my day! See ya at the Kent show!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## redbaronace

Anybody near to Seattle that knows how to properly tune a car. I am getting no where near the quality of sound I was hoping to get from my install.

I am learning the art of tuning and would love to see someone who knows what they are doing show me the ropes.

If there are any takers, please hit me up on the PM's.
Thanks,


----------



## TheDavel

How about a meet this spring at CWU? Seems like a nice reasonable central meeting location for anyone in the state... I'm thinking May... this should give me time to start/finish my 1977 P/U and bring it... worst case scenario I will bring my Tacoma... which is complete... or a complete waste of my time... 

Who is open to this?

And AWC... I just noticed you were in Sol Duc... It would appear that its to late to meet you there...


----------



## AWC

LOL...maybe a year or so late Sol Duc rocks....one of my favorite places in the world. 

I'm open, if I can get my f-runner done. I've got my front-end taken care of. Now I need to finish my sub-box (maybe today) and then deaden.

The weather isn't really tip-tops right now. Perhaps in the spring. ****, we'll be trading snow and ice for rain but what can you do..


----------



## f-bolt

I'm from Quincy, and I would be interested in some sort of a meet. Would love to meet some other Washingtonians who consider car audio a hobby... I might even have a "complete" system at some point this year!


----------



## AWC

Summer is coming. Let's do this damn thing. I live at the end of a quiet circle and all the neighbors are friends. I live in Gig Harbor. I will BBQ and any members that have to drive far, are too drunk to drive or whatever can stay at my house.

I have 3 systems to judge. One is a Sinfoni/Morel build, one is an Image Dynamics/Morel and one are the home speakers I created for the most awesomest home theater that I've ever heard.

Gig Harbor is a ferry ride from Seattle, 5 miles from Tacoma. 

Dave, if you still follow this, I know you have a long drive. I can help in any way you need.

We've been talking about it for years. Its time to just do it. Get all nike on this **** and take it to the HNL!!!


----------



## gjmallory

Count me in!


----------



## morgan18

Count me in


----------



## AWC

[email protected]!!!!

This would be great but I'd hate to do it without Dave. He's been trying to get it done for years!


----------



## AWC

Well I think it would be a blast. I won't put my address online so whenever we agree to do it, we'll all meet at a nearby grocery store and caravan to the house. It might be the loudest caravan ever

Alright, so let's think of a date for it. I'll kindly ask for..say $5 each to pay for food and beer. Any alcohol beyond beer is your own issue. There's a liquor store next to said grocery store.

I WILL NOT allow anybody to drive home if they've been drinking. I have places for people to sleep and there's no reason to endanger people.

By then, I should have my green card...so it might be a lot of fun....

I have two cars to show off. Neither is IASCA standard but who gives a ****?


----------



## TheDavel

I'm in depending on date, weather, ect... I'm out of the country right now... I'll be back next week and may be able to make it out there within the next few weeks... I need to get my tacoma dialed it but it will work... it is simple and effective... just the way I like it... no over the top IASCA build coming from me either... just a good daily driver using all the non evasive vehicle locations I could... See you guys soon!


----------



## AWC

TheDavel said:


> I'm in depending on date, weather, ect... I'm out of the country right now... I'll be back next week and may be able to make it out there within the next few weeks... I need to get my tacoma dialed it but it will work... it is simple and effective... just the way I like it... no over the top IASCA build coming from me either... just a good daily driver using all the non evasive vehicle locations I could... See you guys soon!


Awesome. You're one of the few people I would actually like to meet. Let me know when is good for you, since I'm now retired, my schedule is wide open.


----------



## TheDavel

Likewise and will do... I'll know more when I get back and the dust settles...


----------



## AWC

TheDavel said:


> Likewise and will do... I'll know more when I get back and the dust settles...


Nice timing. I see you posted this four minutes ago. 

I'll split gas with you since I don't have to drive. You need to be here if we're going to do it. Since you're so far away, it's easy to have a good reason not to come. Well...I want to take away those reasons. It would be great to clink beers with you.


----------



## TheDavel

No need... just prep the grill, I'll start thinking of what we can set a blaze! 

I just spoke w/the wife and we are going to try and make it a 3-4 day trip and just play around over there... I told her we would have to dedicate a day to the meet... she's cool with it... she has been pretty supportive of my car audio habits over the years...

I'll be about to pick out a 3-4 day window in about the next 10 days that I'll be able to get there... Hopefully that made the slightest amount of sense... maybe we can do a lil DIYMA swapmeet action if people have things they want to buy, sell, trade too...


----------



## TheDavel

How would March 2nd or 3rd work for you guys? Doesn't give me much vehicle prep time but I've cleared those dates w/the wife to make the cross state journey... if that doesn't work, how about the end of March or early April time frame?


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Mmmmm Food and beer! I'd be in if you guys would have me. Would love to hear some nice systems and crack a few beers.


----------



## StockA4

Won't be till later on this summer. (I have to get another car and have a couple of my amps gone through). But If some of you guys don't mind spending some time with someone who's still learning, I'd love to spend some time with likeminded people. 

I'm the only one around here, and all my friends think I'm crazy because I "collect" old school car audio.


----------



## TheDavel

If I find the time, I've got a plan that includes cream cheese, jalapeno, habenero, filet mignon, bacon, blue cheese... I'll need a head count and confirmation of who will be in attendance. Lets shoot for the 2/3rd if that will work... someone pick the date... I'll be there... 

AWC... I know you are a beer guy, but what is your preferred liquor/wine?

I'm excited, even if the event is me and AWC/Fartinginthetub... who cares, its been talked about way to long... trigger pulled! I'm thinking of raffling off some items... all monies will go towards the next meet... basically I'm donating crap... we could either raffle... to a mini comp or just hold an auction.


----------



## AWC

Great idea. I have some serious stuff I'm not using..well..not that serious but enough to count.


----------



## gjmallory

Any firm update on the date? Although...my system is in a bit of disarray right now...:-(

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## AWC

I'm willing to put up some stuff for sale to make this happen.

When Dave gets back in country we'll set a date. 

There is another update, though, and that is...my wife is fine with people I've talked to staying the night. For a lot of people with a few months only on DIYMA, I would need someone to vouch for you.

She makes a good point. Letting strangers in your house can end very badly. But I trust Dave entirely and Fart-man too. 

We could do this in a public setting but as Frank Zappa said to the devil "what about the beer then, boy?"

I think my super-quiet and relatively rural circle could be the best way. I'd love to show off my momo memorial build too which is a BAD-ASS home audio set-up. Seriously reference capable.


----------



## StockA4

AWC said:


> I'm willing to put up some stuff for sale to make this happen.
> 
> When Dave gets back in country we'll set a date.
> 
> There is another update, though, and that is...my wife is fine with people I've talked to staying the night. For a lot of people with a few months only on DIYMA, I would need someone to vouch for you.
> 
> She makes a good point. Letting strangers in your house can end very badly. But I trust Dave entirely and Fart-man too.
> 
> We could do this in a public setting but as Frank Zappa said to the devil "what about the beer then, boy?"
> 
> I think my super-quiet and relatively rural circle could be the best way. I'd love to show off my momo memorial build too which is a BAD-ASS home audio set-up. Seriously reference capable.


Since I'm probably the newest of the posters, I'll respond to that: That makes complete sense. When I posted earlier in this thread, it was with the intention of a public meet. Like a bbq in the park or something like that. And since I don't know anyone, it would be just as uncomfortable for me to visit your personal space as it would be for your wife. 

As far as vouchers, I'm new here. I've bought some stuff privately off of a couple guys from this site that live in Kirkland. (My bnib G4 HCCA set, and an Orion 3100 SVF). I have an ebay account. I have bought and sold a ton of stuff on Craigslist. And I've done a few cross country deals with some of the guys from our little old school car audio Facebook page.

I can ask if the guys I've bought from on here will vouch for me, but we don't hang out or anything. And basically, I'm just a guy who's madly in love with car audio, (with an obvious lean toward the old school). I don't know nearly as much as I'd like to, so my goal here is not only to ogle some great car audio. I also want to learn something.

If you want to talk to me, I'll be more than happy to p/m you my phone number. If you want to look at my ebay feedback, I'll tell you my username. 

If you want to bbq, you'll have to byob because I don't drink. I will bring some nice steaks though. And if this get together involves Mark the towtruck driver from Olympia, you can count me out.

Jason


----------



## AWC

StockA4 said:


> Since I'm probably the newest of the posters, I'll respond to that: That makes complete sense. When I posted earlier in this thread, it was with the intention of a public meet. Like a bbq in the park or something like that. And since I don't know anyone, it would be just as uncomfortable for me to visit your personal space as it would be for your wife.
> 
> As far as vouchers, I'm new here. I've bought some stuff privately off of a couple guys from this site that live in Kirkland. (My bnib G4 HCCA set, and an Orion 3100 SVF). I have an ebay account. I have bought and sold a ton of stuff on Craigslist. And I've done a few cross country deals with some of the guys from our little old school car audio Facebook page.
> 
> I can ask if the guys I've bought from on here will vouch for me, but we don't hang out or anything. And basically, I'm just a guy who's madly in love with car audio, (with an obvious lean toward the old school). I don't know nearly as much as I'd like to, so my goal here is not only to ogle some great car audio. I also want to learn something.
> 
> If you want to talk to me, I'll be more than happy to p/m you my phone number. If you want to look at my ebay feedback, I'll tell you my username.
> 
> If you want to bbq, you'll have to byob because I don't drink. I will bring some nice steaks though. And if this get together involves Mark the towtruck driver from Olympia, you can count me out.
> 
> Jason


Jason, well spoken. It seems as if you've vouched for yourself. I can smell a lie like a fart in a car and ir seems you're a good dude.

We will work this out. 

And the weather is so nice today that it seems like it should already be GO TIME. We gotta wait for Dave, though, because where ever we meet, it will still be his meet. He's a good guy that's been trying to get this together for a long while.


----------



## TheDavel

If it's not too soon, I can make the 2/3 of March work... If that's 2 soon, then we can postpone for a month or so... That would give me time to think out some fun audio related things to do or even a nice meal to contribute... A cool contribution would be to have people burn some tracks for everyone to share.. No matter the case, I'm in and will adjust my calender to accommodate the date chosen... I wish this thread had a bit more traction!


----------



## AWC

TheDavel said:


> If it's not too soon, I can make the 2/3 of March work... If that's 2 soon, then we can postpone for a month or so... That would give me time to think out some fun audio related things to do or even a nice meal to contribute... A cool contribution would be to have people burn some tracks for everyone to share.. No matter the case, I'm in and will adjust my calender to accommodate the date chosen... I wish this thread had a bit more traction!


Well....how does the 2nd or 3rd work sound for everyone.

And Jason, I'm not familiar with the Mark the tow-truck driver. What's his username.

I've got some mad good BBQ skills so I don't think food will be a problem. I want to help with gas in whatever way, but maybe its just easiest to take care of food and SOME beer. Probably two cases of rolling rock. Beyond that, its BYOB.

I am good friends with everybody on my street. I'll let them know how loud things will get, but most of them will want to hang out and see what we do. They're all my kind of peeps.


----------



## AWC

no. sorry. 2/3rd won't work. I don't want to do this on a "kid weekend" unless everyone is bringing their kids. I have her every other weekend and this weekend (2/3) is a "kid weekend". Maybe the weekend after this weekend?


Or do y'all have a lot of kids? I just don't want her to be bored and to require more attention than I have to give.


----------



## TheDavel

No kids here... just the spousal unit... I'll be in Seattle that weekend regardless but have no issue making another trip in a month or so... that would give me time to do some things to my truck that I've been contemplating and just the excuse to do a little bike riding in Seattle... 

Lets shoot for a weekend in April, preferably on a Saturday if at all possible... I'm not picky on the date.


----------



## StockA4

Thank you for that, AWC. As far as dates, I am dealing with a back injury that has taken me completely out of the game, (Work, school, installing, etc.) So my schedule is pretty open. I also have a wife who's very supportive of my passion. And beyond being supportive, she "gets it". She might not understand it, but she gets it. I'm very lucky.

My car took a nose dive (during the sale) but we still have a system worthy car. I'm saving up for another one. So I don't have any installs to show off, but I do have a few toys I could bring. But what really piques my interest is being able to take some notes on what you guys are doing, as well as run my ideas by everyone so as to come up with the best way to make it happen. I'm blathering. I'm just excited about the idea that there's people in my area that believe in life after 50Hz!

Anyways, I'll send you my number and you can contact me any time. The Mark I'm referring to: I don't think he has an account here. Maybe he does. I really don't know. I just know I won't be doing any further business with him.

I have no kids and the Mini Cooper gets good gas mileage!


----------



## StockA4

TheDavel said:


> No kids here... just the spousal unit... I'll be in Seattle that weekend regardless but have no issue making another trip in a month or so... that would give me time to do some things to my truck that I've been contemplating and just the excuse to do a little bike riding in Seattle...
> 
> Lets shoot for a weekend in April, preferably on a Saturday if at all possible... I'm not picky on the date.


Jeez. This thing with my back has kept me off my bike for the last few months. It's pretty depressing.


----------



## TheDavel

I think we can all relate in this thread... We can compare "scars" at the meet... AWC wins the scar comp though... 

OT but what kind of bikes do you ride? This could get interesting... DIYMA car audio meet/bike ride/bbq/pub crawl? Its a stretch since getting a meet together has been tough...


----------



## StockA4

TheDavel said:


> I think we can all relate in this thread... We can compare "scars" at the meet... AWC wins the scar comp though...
> 
> OT but what kind of bikes do you ride? This could get interesting... DIYMA car audio meet/bike ride/bbq/pub crawl? Its a stretch since getting a meet together has been tough...


I like mountain and street. I've had a few bikes in my time. today My wife and I are down to one each. She has a Klein Attitude Comp, and I have a Rocky Mountain Slayer 70. Mine's not the best for cruising but I have strong legs.


----------



## TheDavel

Hmmm... I've got a decent mountain bike (hard tail Kona) which could play out if more people are into the idea of combining hobbies... I'm more of a BMX guy but getting a bit old for kids bikes, I guess.


----------



## StockA4

TheDavel said:


> Hmmm... I've got a decent mountain bike (hard tail Kona) which could play out if more people are into the idea of combining hobbies... I'm more of a BMX guy but getting a bit old for kids bikes, I guess.


Same here. I used to be into BMX until I started feeling ridiculous. The only 39 year old people on BMX's now are proffessionals and meth addicts. I'm down with making something happen with this hobby too. I need to lose a little weight and get back into shape. (My wife is Greek and cooks).

I live in S. Everett now, but Seattle is only 15 minutes away now.


----------



## danno14

> I wish this thread had a bit more traction!


Ok, not really a lurker, but I have been lurking this one. 

I'm guessing I would be the old fart of this particular group, although I don't really consider myself too terribly old. Having been out of this hobby for as many years as some on here are old, I don't find myself in the company of anyone with a system worthy of listening to, let alone emulating. That's what I would love to witness if I am able to attend. 

Live on Lake Tapps, just up the hill from Sumner. Two cars with system potential and almost full collection baskets, but nothing installed as of yet. An Audiocontrol RTA from days gone by that I could bring with me in case anyone wants to play with it, and a feeble set of ears that I would love to put to some use listening. 

I've dealt with a number of folks on here, both locally and internationally as buyer and seller, but not a ton of posts... mostly pm's. This id is the same one as I have on ebay and various other forums (BMW mostly). 

Tagging along and would love to hang out a little and listen a lot. 
Rgds,
Dan


----------



## TheDavel

Welcome to the group and I hope one of the cars will please your ears, looking forward to meeting you to, please consider attending.


----------



## StockA4

RTA! And another gentleman who thinks past the trunk! That's what I'm the most excited about. Getting together with people who are into the true reproduction of music. Level matching and such. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## AWC

An RTA would be great, so long as we can look at it and laugh when the sound is perfect and the RTA yells at us to fix something.

I have the carcuss of a cannondale that needs a lot of work. Got a hybrid from Specialist for my old ass.

My REAL bike is a 2009 Kawasaki KLR 650. This is the only bike that can climb a mountain with me getting winded...much.

April sounds fair, but I'm retired. I'm good for most dates depending on the little lady.


----------



## AWC

Oh...any musicians?


----------



## TheDavel

April it is! I use to be a piano player... not 2 good but I tried


----------



## AWC

I can write a good test type song using the entire frequency.


----------



## StockA4

I play a mean air guitar. I collect those too.


----------



## gjmallory

April is better for me. If you need more info on me... Www.gregmallory.com or on twitter @greg_mallory

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## AWC

If we don't pick a date in April, it will come up and all of a sudden, april will be too soon.


----------



## glastron

Would you consider having a meet somewhere public beforehand? I'm about a 45 min north of gig harbor and would love to get some feedback on my system, but I don't really have any refs on here and wouldn't really feel comfortable at a strangers house anyway.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

My girlfriend plays the skinflute... Does that count?


----------



## AWC

FartinInTheTub said:


> My girlfriend plays the skinflute... Does that count?


Don't sell her short. Saying that she plays the skin-flute is like saying Andres Segovia dabbles in guitar playing...I do miss her.....

So glastron, I intend to manage 99% of this whole thing on my block. I live in a duplex right in front of a duplex and all three of them will be invited making a 4-plex of good people with good food and drink.

I live in a very rural area (read: you can pee in the bushes if you so choose) that happens to be 5 minutes from down-town Gig Harbor.

We should meet up in a public place and I'll have a friend with me that really acts as my protection and self-assurance. He's a good boy, too. If you don't feel like joining the caravan back to the house, then you'll not hear an argument from me. If you are a piece of **** big enough for me to smell it, I may suggest a route outside of the caravan...but I except that we'll have fun. A lot of people will make fun of ear other's DIYMA performance and I'm positive that every single one of us will learn something. 

So yes, that is a possibility, but don't worry. I'm retired

Dave will need a place to stay and I can't let anybody drink and drive. You understand that, I'm sure. 2-3 beers and a full belly and you're good to go.


So can I get an actual count of people interested?


----------



## f-bolt

Im quite interested.... Terrible time of year for me, (we sell/install farm type irrigation and are always behind this time of year) but if I can make it work I will. I have no one to vouch for me, and i am new here but you can always send me on my way.... Hard to say if i will even be done with my car by then.


----------



## glastron

AWC that works for me


----------



## StockA4

I talked to my wife about heading out that way. She's good with it. (if she remembers). I hope she doesn't read this!

And if you have too many takers, I'm ok with making it a day trip. I'm just here to drool and learn.


----------



## gjmallory

So..........? Are we looking at June?

...sent from my phone


----------



## AWC

How about this weekend?


----------



## StockA4

I'm just along for the ride. But sure.


----------



## TheDavel

Hmmm... It's my 8 yr anniversary, not sure I'd be able to swing it... but I will be in Leavenworth and may be able to convince her to go to Seattle and accidently stop by the gathering... 

I'll keep following the thread and see if I can make it happen-


----------



## StockA4

TheDavel said:


> Hmmm... It's my 8 yr anniversary, not sure I'd be able to swing it... but I will be in Leavenworth and may be able to convince her to go to Seattle and accidently stop by the gathering...
> 
> I'll keep following the thread and see if I can make it happen-


"We were in the neighborhood"


----------



## AWC

TheDavel said:


> Hmmm... It's my 8 yr anniversary, not sure I'd be able to swing it... but I will be in Leavenworth and may be able to convince her to go to Seattle and accidently stop by the gathering...
> 
> I'll keep following the thread and see if I can make it happen-


Nah. Happy anniversary and we'll figure out a different weekend


----------



## TheDavel

I' m still very much onboard, just tied up this weekend or atleast I hope to be.

I've hinted at it in the past, but some of the goodies I was debating on "auctioning off" or "raffling" are some HAT 6" subs (i've been testing them), some BNIB eclipse 8" subs, A BNIB focal 12" sub... ect... mostly subs maybe some other products... all profits will pay for the unscheduled but projected meet and future meets... as soon as I work details out I will update everyone in this thread...


----------



## f-bolt

I'm still in, but I won't be able to get a free weekend for a couple months still. Work should slow down enough after that.


----------



## gjmallory

I'm still in! Once we get this first one set up, any future meet-ups will probably be a lot easier.


----------



## simplicityinsound

have it second weekend of june  i will be up in Seattle hahaha 

sounds like you guys have as hard of a time getting a meet together as us down here in Norcal.


----------



## RidnClean

There are a couple shows coming up if anyone is interested.

IASCA Events:
June 17th SoundsGood in Coquitlam
July 15th Performance Stereo in North Van
July 29th SoundsGood in Burnaby
August 26th Canadian Western Finals in Coquitlam


Kent USACI:











Marysville IASCA:


----------



## StockA4

Marysville?! That's right up the street.


----------



## req

i saw this and thought washington, dc.. 

too bad lol - a bit too far to drive for me :laugh:


----------



## Shinju

May 20th in Marysville. I will probably show up but I do not think I will compete as my system is still not in.


----------



## AWC

I'm here


----------



## StockA4

I think I'll go just to see some of the local talent. That was almost an oxymoron.


----------



## ALL4SQ

Shinju said:


> May 20th in Marysville. I will probably show up but I do not think I will compete as my system is still not in.


Do you have anymore information on this show? I don't see it on the IASCA schedule. 
Thanks

Edit: The Flyer for the Marysville Washington May 20th IASCA show works on my Phone but not on my computer. 
It looks like this is an IDBL and Bass Boxing show only. It doesn't list sound quality. That's a bummer.....
It would have been cool to have another SQ event close to home.


----------



## southpawskater

Marysville is right down the street from me, I’ll probably go down there just to check it out. 

Bing, what are you doing up here in June?


----------



## simplicityinsound

southpawskater said:


> Marysville is right down the street from me, I’ll probably go down there just to check it out.
> 
> Bing, what are you doing up here in June?


vaction again to seattle, gonna take the boat over to victoria for a few days and then spend the wekeend back in seattle.

last time i was there it rained the whole time, hoping for getter this time.

one of my best freinds from college lives up there and has his own art school so its always fun to chill with him.


----------



## southpawskater

Right on, sounds like good times. 

Hopefully it will be nice and sunny for you, we dont get them often enough but a sunny day in Seattle is nicer than anywhere else I've ever been!


----------



## StockA4

southpawskater said:


> Right on, sounds like good times.
> 
> Hopefully it will be nice and sunny for you, we dont get them often enough but a sunny day in Seattle is nicer than anywhere else I've ever been!


I agree with you 100%. We don't get the best weather (that includes Everett, where I am) But when the sun finally breaks through the clouds there is beauty out here that can't be rivaled by too many places.


----------



## danno14

I will say when it's nice here, *it is nice*!

Just now:









and yesterday morning:









now the weather is too good for anyone to want to meet


----------



## StockA4

now the weather is too good for anyone to want to meet [/QUOTE]

Tell me about it. These days don't happen very often. Especially in the last couple years.


----------



## RidnClean

make sure you guys make your way to the IASCA events!
3 or 4 coming up very soon!


----------



## danno14

RidnClean said:


> make sure you guys make your way to the IASCA events!
> 3 or 4 coming up very soon!


_Here_ would be a good place to post the info....


----------



## RidnClean

http://www.teamnwspl.biz/ < that would be a good place to join up 


here's the rundown on all the NW events i know of.


Canada:

IASCA
July 15th Soundsgood II in Coquitlam
July 29th SoundsGood in Burnaby
August 12th stereo wearhouse kamloops bc usaci and sq
August 6th db dons 3x
August 26th Canadian Western Finals in Coquitlam

Washington:

July 14th Audio Northwest Lacey SQ event
July 28th Lowdown Lacey
August 25/26th Chinook Winds Casino Lincoln City Oregon 3x IASCA / 3x DBDRAG


----------



## danno14

Thanks!
Is anyone here Planning to attend this Saturdays event in Lacey?



RidnClean said:


> http://www.teamnwspl.biz/ < that would be a good place to join up
> 
> 
> here's the rundown on all the NW events i know of.
> 
> 
> Canada:
> 
> IASCA
> July 15th Soundsgood II in Coquitlam
> July 29th SoundsGood in Burnaby
> August 12th stereo wearhouse kamloops bc usaci and sq
> August 6th db dons 3x
> August 26th Canadian Western Finals in Coquitlam
> 
> Washington:
> 
> July 14th Audio Northwest Lacey SQ event
> July 28th Lowdown Lacey
> August 25/26th Chinook Winds Casino Lincoln City Oregon 3x IASCA / 3x DBDRAG


----------



## Shinju

I am going to try to be there. Its an SQ only event. I sold one of my 4 channels and the plugs for the new one have not arrived yet -_-


----------



## southpawskater

danno14 said:


> I will say when it's nice here, *it is nice*!
> 
> Just now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the weather is too good for anyone to want to meet


I had a nice view off my porch last night...almost makes all of the rain worth it...almost.


----------



## danno14

Shinju said:


> I am going to try to be there. Its an SQ only event. I sold one of my 4 channels and the plugs for the new one have not arrived yet -_-


I will be looking for you


----------



## danno14

Shinju
I didn't make it... How did you do?


----------



## Shinju

I didnt go, My v9 came in a couple of days after the comp.


----------

